# force setup assn't



## thoule (Jul 24, 2002)

I heard that there is a file which is created when the setup assistant is run (when you first boot up your mac os X computer).  If you delete this file, the next time you reboot, you'll get that setup assistant at startup.  I know it can be done because if have some documentation on creating OS X restore CD's.  Doesn't say that file name though...
 thanks
     -todd-


----------



## newzworld (Jul 24, 2002)

I believe the file you're looking for is /var/db/.AppleSetupDone
Im not sure, but if you boot in single user (command s) and delete it and complete start up, the setup assistant should start.


----------



## thoule (Jul 24, 2002)

That did it- thanks!


----------

